# Bétise sur sauvegarde



## dja974 (24 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,
J'ai fais une double c... :
En voulant sauvegarder des fichiers sur mon disque dur externe, j'ai copié des répertoires entiers, contenant des sous-répertoires. Cela a effacé d'autres sous-répertoires déjà existants sur le disque externe, auxquels je tenais beaucoup.
De plus, j'ai par mégarde arrêté le disque externe.
Est-il possible de réparer et/ou de récupérer les sous-répertoires (et leur contenu) sur le disque externe.
Merci d'avance pour votre aide.
Cordialement
Dominique - La Réunion


----------



## Joen (28 Juillet 2010)

A mon avis, c'est foutu : une fois que les répertoires ont été écrasés ou supprimés, il n'y a plus rien à récupérer. Désolé.


----------



## r e m y (28 Juillet 2010)

Il faut essayer avec un utilitaire de récupération de données comme DataRescue ou FileSalvage ou avec PhotoRec (qui a le mérite d'être gratuit)


----------

